# TiVo tweeted that streaming for android is coming next month



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Finally, TiVo has tweeted some love for Android. I'll wait till it's out before I run to BestBuy and grab me a Stream.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

PCurry57 said:


> Finally, TiVo has tweeted some love for Android. I'll wait till it's out before I run to BestBuy and grab me a Stream.


If I had grabbed a Stream when I initally wanted to, it would be almost two years now. I'm glad I didn't puchase one and got a Slingbox 350 instead. Of course now I have the built in Stream in my Roamio Pro, that has been useless to me for the last year.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'll say it.... about f*cking time!!!


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

What is this android you are all talking about????


----------



## JayBird (Jan 26, 2003)

Any hope for streaming to Windows laptops or tablets?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You can *hope* for anything you want. Nothing related to Windows has been rumored.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If they did in fact switch to MPEG-DASH then there is some hope, since that's a standard and supported on Windows as well. HLS, which is what they use now, requires a plug-in or licensing a 3rd party API to get working on Windows right now.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

A major change such as HLS to MPEG-DASH would require a Stream software update, but when I checked the summer update on my Roamio Pro did not change the Stream software version. So there would need to be an update to Stream software as well as coordinated updates to Android and IOS apps for that to all come together. Pretty unlikely for all that to happen at once I would say...

Since I have an iPad Air I'm actually more interested in elimination of the proxy server to make OOH streaming more useable than anything else at this point, but my guess is the focus has been on getting Android supported at the expense of everything else Stream related. I fear we may be stuck with proxy server perpetually...


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

moyekj said:


> A major change such as HLS to MPEG-DASH would require a Stream software update, but when I checked the summer update on my Roamio Pro did not change the Stream software version. So there would need to be an update to Stream software as well as coordinated updates to Android and IOS apps for that to all come together. Pretty unlikely for all that to happen at once I would say...
> 
> Since I have an iPad Air I'm actually more interested in elimination of the proxy server to make OOH streaming more useable than anything else at this point, but my guess is the focus has been on getting Android supported at the expense of everything else Stream related. I fear we may be stuck with proxy server perpetually...


They would continue to support HLS on iOS, so it wouldn't require an update to the iOS app when Android streaming is opened up. This is because Apple still requires HLS for cellular streaming. So that just leaves an updated Android app and possibly a Stream update (assuming of course that MPEG-Dash will be the protocol). If they've implemented their own HLS pipeline in the Android app, they might not even need to update the Stream...it'll certainly be interesting to see what happens next month when the switch is thrown


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

PCurry57 said:


> Finally, TiVo has tweeted some love for Android. I'll wait till it's out before I run to BestBuy and grab me a Stream.


Good luck trying to track down a Stream, I had to go to six Best Buys in order to find one. They're mysteriously hard to find.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Got some news from tech support today. Apprently the DVR's, Stream, and both the iOS and Android apps are recieving "groundbreaking" and "revolutionizing" new updates next month. No idea what it means but it sure sounds cool!


----------



## JayBird (Jan 26, 2003)

JWhites said:


> Good luck trying to track down a Stream, I had to go to six Best Buys in order to find one. They're mysteriously hard to find.


They are in stock and ready to ship from Amazon...


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

JayBird said:


> They are in stock and ready to ship from Amazon...


Ah well yes Amazon and TiVo.com of course would have it, I was just referring to Best Buy because it was mentioned. 
I'm also curious about the whole "Stream runs really hot" issue I've heard about and experience. On a given day, streaming a show locally my Stream seems to hover around 70 degrees Celsius and around 38 degrees Celsius when in standby mode. I heard there was major issues with Streams built in 2012?


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

JWhites said:


> Good luck trying to track down a Stream, I had to go to six Best Buys in order to find one. They're mysteriously hard to find.


What is this "Best Buys" you speak of?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

mr_smits said:


> What is this "Best Buys" you speak of?


It's a plural name for a virtual and brick and mortar electronics store. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Best_Buy

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-st...743251&skuId=6303102&st=tivo stream&cp=1&lp=1


----------

